# False advertising: WHY!



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I keep seeing obvious false advertising EVERYWHERE. Rose tails being sold as hm or ohm, super delta as hm, opaque ears as EE with no real EE, and X factor Fish being sold as dragons or healthy fish  

Here's one of the worst this poor fish...it looks like a spoon tail with horribly curled fins and it's so so tiny


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Isnt it the most frustrating thing!? Lol the only thing they managed to get right was that its a male!

You should see NZ local sales page, there used to be endless "AAA grade halfmoon $80" when infact they were just sickly blue/red vt... and the sellers would throw massive fits and blacklist you if you suggested otherwise.
"HM females" that cant even reach 180.... and people who call anything a hm or a ct just because one parent was...ugh its the worst

I cant decide if the seller is ignorant and has no idea what they're selling, or they are hoping the buyers are ignorant


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I ended up with my beautiful feather girl Artemis she didn't have feathering when I bought her it actually developed after. But I see soo many rose tails being sold as hm it's disturbing, what if these people are buying them for breeding? What if it doesn't show up until after a month or so like Artemis? Why fool people? Luckily me she's being bred to my delta instead of an hm ( also debating trying her with my crown tail)


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

I remember seeing that one, it took me a second look to even realize it was a betta. Poor thing .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cupkayke (Jul 27, 2016)

My VT was labeled just "Fancy", I got him from a local pet store, all the VTs were labeled that; even the plain colored ones, all the other bettas had the correct names, why sugar coat it? He was also $7.50, which is pretty high for a VT.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

With the way people accept the names box stores give their Betta it's really not surprising: Rose Petal, Paradise, etc. And then you look at what "breeders" on AquaBid decide to call their Betta to get sales. :-(


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

This reminds me of the seller on Aquabid who uses my wild betta photos (without asking) in some of his listings, and is advertising Betta miniopinna using a photo of my Betta persephone, which although similar in appearance, is a completely different species.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

I was on ebay and saw this one which was listed as a halfmoon betta... but those poor fins! It even says "ready to breed!"


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

At least they didn't call him a "Rose Petal" or some other made-up name.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

There's a dt Geno girl on eBay that's beautiful she's got short fins too but he tail isn't split :/ I might have bought her I'd she was actually dt

She's listed as an actual double tail


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Omg this is a horrible but perfect example of greedy advertising


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Or how about this male being $90 on eBay.. He has diamond eye, and he has a few siblings up that have diamond eye too. The seller's title for him is "BIG Giant Halfmoon Plakat betta X2 W/DRAGON EYES WOW" 








...Dragon Eyes? Wow? Is that an advertising technique now? False advertisement!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

FWIW: From what I can glean from research, RT, FT, etc., are HM variants. All RT and FT are HM but not all HM are RT or FT. So advertising them as Halfmoon is no more false advertising than listing a Long-Haired Chihuahua as a "Chihuahua." Something to keep in mind when making accusations.

IMO, it's more "lack of knowledge" advertising than deliberate false advertising.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah I hate that they openly sell diamond eye dragons


----------



## CandyApleSodaPop (Sep 18, 2016)

='(


----------



## CandyApleSodaPop (Sep 18, 2016)

it's definitely not the same thing as classifying a dog as long or short haired....this is one particular fish which is classified based on it's tail...it's KIND OF important to get that right.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

If half moon is just the spread, that's ok but if it's a variation it needs that label as well. The x-factor fish need to stop though X.x too many of them are showing up and it's not as subtle as Thea's was


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

First, nowhere did I say knowing tail types was "unimportant." Let's get that one straight.

I'm just reminding you, as a Moderator, to be careful of what you accuse people on this forum. The problem is the word "false:" "_Deliberately meant to deceive; not according to truth or fact._" It is not false advertising to call a RT or FT a HM or to fail to label a Chihuahua "Long-Coated" and just call it a "Chihuahua." It may be a sin of omission or it may be from lack of knowledge but *it is not false*; that is the point. If people really want to make a difference they will contact every seller and educate them.

I agree completely on Diamond Eye; it is nothing about which to brag. While not false it is certainly deceptive unless the seller acknowledges the fish may go blind. I believe it was last year that someone who sells on eBay was bombarded with emails from BF members for selling Betta with Diamond/Dragon Eyes. It was not the seller of the above Betta.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh! I haven't accused any one here! I'm sorry if someone took it that way, I'm speaking in general. 

The dragon eye sellers don't tell you the fish is blind or going blind, I'm actually wondering if they even know... To me if you want to sell quality you need to understand your product, especially if it's alive. Selling something you don't understand, or omit information from is silly and irresponsible. It's a big reason most of these beautiful fish end up in horrible conditions or dead from mistreatment.

Sorry I don't mean to sound like I'm arguing with the mods o.o this isn't just a problem with bettas it's across every aspect of our lives and it really bothers me


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You absolutely did not sound as if you were arguing. I was just trying to remind members to be careful so no one gets sued.  

As a matter of fact, I agree with you completely...which is why I "Liked" the above post. I've talked to many importers and discovered, unfortunately, they don't really know much about these fish. For many, Betta are a business pure and simple. I asked one about Diamond Eye and he didn't know what I meant (BTW, he wasn't selling a Betta with such). They go by what the exporter labels the bags and if it's HM then that's what they call it it even if the Betta is an RT. That's why I said in Post #13 that I felt it was more lack of knowledge than deliberate false advertising.

There's a person on eBay who sometimes sells "Giants" who said at four months the Giants are 2.5". I asked if this was BO or entire Betta. He responded it was from head to tail. Anyone who knows anything about Giants knows they are measured BO. He was stunned when I directed him to an article on Giants. I've noticed that lately when he lists Giants he gives the BO measurement.

That's why I will only buy from a Betta breeder who is in this country. I've learned my lesson. ;-)


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah  I've been looking into giants ^^ I just don't really think I have room until my so and I find our own place. I'm going to be annoying my mom as it is if I get my way with a leopard gecko lol


Does anyone know what I should really look at with the giants


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Member Martias Pham is going to have some Giants in a few weeks. He's on FaceBook. I bought my last two Betta from him and am very pleased as he breeds all of his fish and doesn't import. The Betta in lilnaugrim's journal and mine are examples of what he breeds. Logisticsguy has a journal on his Giant Betta but he's in Canada.

Edit: I wanted to add to my earlier post. It is perfectly fine to disagree with a Moderator as long as, like with everyone else, one is polite. Our advice really isn't sacrosanct. ;-)


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

^^ I'll talk to him maybe I could get him to hold a couple until everything is settled 

I still haven't moved my mom and step dad are having issues with the city and the remodel so all the kitchen stuff is upstairs where I am supposed to be X.x can't set fish up when you can't walk across the room


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

I recently fell victim to false advertising. I ordered a nice HM from Thailand on Aquabid, not perfect, but I liked his markings. The fish I received was nothing like the fish I ordered. When I messaged the seller he said that it was the same fish, but because of the marble gene and the stress of shipping it changed color. This wasn't true. It was a completely different fish. I did get my money back except for the shipping. Below is the picture of the fish I ordered and the one I received.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you sure that's not the same fish? The red on the anal fin seems to have the same shape as the red on the anal fin of the top fish. 

Marbles can change quite dramatically in colour, and can do in a very short space of time. I had a female betta that went from being predominately white with a few blue blotches, to completely blue, in only a day or two. This was after she'd sat on the shelf at the fish store for weeks without any visible change in colour. 

This is unless the seller admitted to selling you a different fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Same fish; you were not a victim of false advertising. Compare proportions and especially the shape and size of the red on his anal fin and at the base of his caudal. You can also see that his ventrals were going to go red near his body. His dorsal appears to be red at the body in both photos.

My boy, Random, turned completely blue except for his head. Your boy's cello turned blue the same way Random's did. As LBF, said, Marbles can change dramatically in a very short period of time.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, but there are too many other differences in fin size, especially in relation to each other, and shape. He, albeit traveling from Thailand looks to me to be a much slimmer, smaller and younger fish. His anal fin has long tag hanging from the front of it. The advertised fish's Caudal fin was much smaller and shorter than it's anal fin. This fish's caudal fin is its longest fin. He's not flaring at a mirror yet or I could also show how his caudal fin isn't close to being a HM shape.
He has definitely grown on me and had colored up and fattened up after Two weeks alone in a ten gallon. He eats like a hog and is constantly active. He's the Third betta to live in this tank in Twelve years.


----------



## BlackMoon (Nov 26, 2014)

I did manage to get a couple of pics. The first one shows the difference in the anal fins Including the long tag on the front and in some others how long the caudal fin is.
I'll try to get better pics.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

RT and FT do not look obvious since young. Many develop at a later age. Same goes for anal and ventrals. So if you are shipping from overseas, take into account the time between when the picture was taken and when you actually receive the fish (specially when buying marbles).

HM may become DeT if flaring exercise stops, specially if the fish went through a stressed period. This may become worse (not always) if water quality differs (at breeder - local transhipping - transhipper - new owner. Thus slow acclimation may help maintain health and form.

What to look for in giants :
Basically form criteria is exactly the same as regular bettas. . . . Except; many original giants have hunched backs while newer form looks exactly the same as regulars.

What you need to look for is size vs age. . . . Not sure if this is 100% correct . . . But IME, those with thin/longer bodies and smaller anal and ventral fins can be assumed younger and may still grow. While those with wider (top-bottom or back to belly) bodies and longer anal and ventral fins can be assumed older and won't grow much.

****Note: only few will grow to be giants in one spawn. However ALL fry will inherit the appetite and may grow equally until it suddenly stops growing. So, if buying young giants, make sure it has at least reached 5.5cm BO in 4 months. The worst is ending up with a 6cm BO betta. But if you buy a 4cm BO, it may not grow past 5cm BO. . . And therefore not quite a giant.

Anything over 5.5cm (a little over 2") BO is considered as giants. Though it has been known to grow to 4-5" BO in a year, never the less 6-8cm is more common. 

For those who plan to breed their giants; keep in mind that bigger sizes are often harder to breed . . . They either won't breed (specislly females) or are to lazy to care for eggs and fry (male). I suggest you always keep them in isolation and flare regularly. Theoretically; fat bettas are usually in breeding mode (often not true). . . Oh, careful on feeding live. Most have poor immune systems.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I messaged one of the sellers with " dragon eye" bettas.. asking if they knew the fish will actually go blind and need special care. The response was rather snotty, basically stating that they can't eat if they are blind and would die before he got them. Apparently he hand picks the fish to be bred for diamond eye. And that he swears there's nothing wrong with them. 

Instead of getting angry and responding I think I'm going to try to educate him, or should I let it go and take it as a lost cause


----------

